# Justice is Blind



## moderan (Apr 29, 2010)

Since this competition involves blind judging, that'll be our working title, at least for discussion purposes.
I've selected some of the submitted pics, and we'll have a vote on which one we prefer to write about.
Here they are:
View attachment 941
View attachment 942
View attachment 943
View attachment 944
View attachment 945
We still need one judge, preferably not a moderator or administrator.
Judges so far are Sam, Kat, and myself. The judging will be blind-nobody will know who has written which critiques, at least until after the contest is closed.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 29, 2010)

I like number two, it looks like it has potential for a unique and interesting background, and the partially concealed woman is very mysterious. I find myself wanting to know who she is and what her story is.


----------



## moderan (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah. Very good...and thank you for the pm response. Ladies and gentlemen, Mr. Kang will be our fourth judge. That gives us a wide range of age and experience with which to adjudicate the anticipated works.
Now let's see a show of hands for the pics...


----------



## NathanBrazil (Apr 29, 2010)

My vote is for number one.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to be annoying - I vote for number three.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like number 2. I think it's mysterious and mystical in how the woman is concealed behind the shadows.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 29, 2010)

I also like #2. I am interested in doing one of these, if not this one then one soon, but I am seriously new to short stories and would really like a mentor to start, if anyone feels like giving their take and answering questions.  Thanks.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh Eluixa - I love short stories. I'm trying to write a novel now and finding it really difficult because I miss the short form.
My suggestion is - Read short stories (obviously) and then just try one out, see how it goes. Put it up here, and then see what sort of feedback you get.
I learnt how to take a ramble and make it into a story in my first few months of coming to this site. Before then I had no idea.
Now if only y'all could teach me how to write a novel Haha.

PS - if you want to PM me I would certainly love to help though I do not by any means claim to be an expert.


----------



## moderan (Apr 29, 2010)

And likewise...'Fox, I can help with the novel writing. Eluixa, thisd'd be a good place to start with a short story-you can write a REALLY SHORT ONE *chuckles* 500 words.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Naww well that's nice. I have to submit 5000 words for uni pretty soon along with a Synopsis.
I might put them up here in The Workshop before then to get some thoughts.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am presently somewhat stuck on the _novel _and think I need to loosen up a bit, lol. I just read the stories for 'gone' and was thinking I've missed a gem here in all the quick bursts of creativity.

Oh, and writing a novel feels a lot like juggling, and I keep dropping the axes.


----------



## moderan (Apr 30, 2010)

How many toes do ya have left?


----------



## alanmt (Apr 30, 2010)

picture no. 2


----------



## moderan (Apr 30, 2010)

Duly noted.
So far-
pic #1-1 vote
pic#2-3 votes (Kang's doesn't count because he's a judge)
pic#3-1 vote
Let's give it a couple of days at least before we make any decisions.
I could add a poll but the polls here go by Chicago rules.


----------



## darknite_johanne (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll go for number two.


----------



## moderan (Apr 30, 2010)

4 for number two.
Since the competition has traditionally run Sunday to Sunday, let's keep the voting on until Sunday midnight EST. At that point I'll post up the official competition thread and we'll get started. Sound good?


----------



## SparkyLT (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll have to go with #3.

RE: the run-time, that sounds fine to me.


----------



## Sigg (Apr 30, 2010)

Eluixa said:


> Thanks guys! I am presently somewhat stuck on the _novel _and think I need to loosen up a bit, lol. I just read the stories for 'gone' and was thinking I've missed a gem here in all the quick bursts of creativity.
> 
> Oh, and writing a novel feels a lot like juggling, and I keep dropping the axes.




That's the deception of flash fiction though, the final product makes it seem like the thing was written in a 5 minute flash of creativity.  That's not usually the case, at least not for me.


----------



## caelum (Apr 30, 2010)

Sigg said:


> That's the deception of flash fiction though, the final product makes it seem like the thing was written in a 5 minute flash of creativity.  That's not usually the case, at least not for me.


 Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  My entry to this last one was definitely a frenzy or sorts, but time wise it took me more along the lines of five hours, not five minutes, hah.  I ain't gots the speed.

I vote for number one, cause I love nature.


----------



## moderan (Apr 30, 2010)

So far:

#1-2 votes
#2-4 votes
#3-2 votes


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Apr 30, 2010)

Another one for number two.


----------



## AA (May 1, 2010)

And yet another for number two.


----------



## Sigg (May 1, 2010)

# 7


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

#1-2 votes
#2-7 votes
#3-2 votes
45 hours or so until the polls close.

And don't try to make me page back to see if you've voted already. I sent your names to Santa


----------



## moderan (May 2, 2010)

Just a reminder that the polls close at midnight EST tonight. Five hours to vote for your favorite picture-prompt. Some of you have pmed that you want to get started...we can do that immediately afterward if we'd like.


----------



## moderan (May 3, 2010)

Final voting:

#1-2 votes
#2-7 votes
#3-2 votes

This means picture #2 will be the prompt for this round. I'll be putting up the official contest threads momentarily.


----------



## moderan (May 17, 2010)

The contest is now closed to submissions. Thanks to all of you who have participated! Judges, you may now don your robes and powdered wigs. Your reviews are due by this time next Sunday...


----------



## RoundEye (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the evil tree in #1. That’s right before it ate my wife and son after hurricane Katrina.


----------



## RoundEye (Jul 1, 2010)

oops late.


----------

